# Breeding - Colour and Finnage Theory



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

I have read that cellophane bettas can be useful in a breeding program for passing on finnage traits, but not colour. Especially so if a good colour partner cannot be found. 

If this is the case, I am assuming that this is because cellophane is a recessive trait and would work similarly to the cambodian gene.

Can anyone enlighten me on this?

I am also assuming that because my cellophane betta started out as coloured fish that marbled out, that the scenario above wouldn't be the case and if I was to breed one of my cellophanes to a coloured fish, I would get a bunch of marbled fish, correct? To take this further, if I was to breed 2 of my cellophanes, I would still get marbles, but with an increased likelihood of the fry losing all colour eventually like the parents.

So what would be the outcome of a Cambodian and cellophane?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IME, cellophane is from a cambodian line. I do not experience them as an independent gene line of its own. Since others have had different experiences, I can only advise you try to understand the background of your cello.

I do not consider marbling phases as a color. That being said, I do not consider cello phase as a "color". I mainly work with irids but might accidently get marble irid. Whether bred during the cellophane phase or during the colored phase, irid genetic tendencies is what I always see - plus the marbling, of course.

Yes, cello is recessive. However it will effect color outcome according to its genetic background. I often produce cambodian patterns from cellos. 

If it's a marble, consider its base color. Lets say an irid marble in the cello phase will mainly produce marbled irids. 

To be honest, I seldom work with marbles (until recently - due to super blacks), would rather avoid them, and never actually paid much attention to the results. But I can say, marbles may produce light or even colorless fry that may or may not change at a later age.

My most recent marble related spawn produced a few white/white-cello individuals (dragon related). They slowly showed green dots, changed into cellophane, and eventually died as a green-white combo. 








She was initially white with black fins. Slowly showed green dots, partially turned cello, became dominantly green. Major changes occurred after 1 year old.








This is her sibling - non marble


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

indjo said:


> To be honest, I seldom work with marbles (until recently - due to super blacks), would rather avoid them, and never actually paid much attention to the results. But I can say, marbles may produce light or even colorless fry that may or may not change at a later age.


Any particular reason for this? Personal taste or is it more of a business decision?

Okay, so some terrible photographs but here are the two I would be interested to see the results of the breeding (Opal - Male really hard to photograph) and Rose. What would the most likely result be of this pairing? The colourless fry sounds very interesting indeed


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Marbles frustrates me. I fall in love with a pattern, then it changes. 

Pictures of male not clear. I'm guessing he's from a lavender line. Even the female might be from similar color line (has blue on fins). Probable outcome might be : lavender, cambodian pattern, pastel/salem pattern (not sure what the color is called), maybe a few multi irids. If they have red background, you might also get some multi red.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

indjo said:


> Pictures of male not clear. I'm guessing he's from a lavender line. Even the female might be from similar color line (has blue on fins). Probable outcome might be : lavender, cambodian pattern, pastel/salem pattern (not sure what the color is called), maybe a few multi irids. If they have red background, you might also get some multi red.


Sadly he Flares as quick as I blink, that is probably the best photo I have of him in nearly a Month? He doesn't seem to go full Beard out and attack like my others. Usually just a quick flick and he's off. 

Originally I rescued him from a Sorority tank with a load of Female Cambodians so have no clue as to his line, the guy got all his fish from different stores and breeders so I have no way of knowing. 

That Salem Pattern looks beautiful though.

Thanks for your input


----------

